# Chevy Lumina



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Anyone know where the fuse box is located on a '95 Chevy Lumina? Did an on line search that said it was in the passenger side kick panel, but it isn't there.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

The fuse panel is on the left end of the dash. You have to have the driver's door open to see it. So they say, good luck.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

BigJim said:


> The fuse panel is on the left end of the dash. You have to have the driver's door open to see it. So they say, good luck.


That is what I found in a search too, but it isn't there.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I tried to find a battery in a Toyota van a few years back, never did find it. I wish I could help you Rusty but I just don't know.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Rusty, he said DRIVER side. You said - passenger side. 

_Did an on line search that said it was in the *passenger side* kick panel

_
_left end of the dash. You have to have the *driver's door* open to see it

_Open driver door and look at the door side of the dash. There may be flat removable panel in it. That's where it was on my Silverado too.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

All the searches were wrong. It was under a hidden panel inside the second glove box, yes they have two.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

This van was made in Canada so it has daytime running lights. If I could find the sensor, I would shut them off. Even the owner's manual is wrong on some things.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

rusty baker said:


> This van was


 That would have been helpful in the first post. Chevy had both cars and vans named lumina.


----------

